# My shop in progress



## MadKad (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi

so I needed to redo my shop, the size is around 2.5m by 2m lol yep small

I needed it all white for brightness so thats neerly done, you can see from the pics it changing slightly, I have also added space all my machines 

Anodizer (titanium)
mill
lathe
CNC (will be in far right)
PC for CNC under the table on a pull out board
Grinder and polisher will be on the far left

I still havent finished and will show better pics when done as I need to do under the table and the wall that isnt seen, aslo more painting (white)

progress:

mill in:






Shelves up far wall + painted





Table back splash on walls (this is where the CNC is going)









shelves for anodizer (polisher etc under on the table soon)





Now all panited nearly and sealed going from right to left of the shop:

















Bad pics sorry, the lighting is really good in there and really bright honest


----------



## wareagle (Sep 29, 2008)

MadKad, did you get my camera out of the trash????  

Looks like you have a very nice working space there. But I am afraid that seeing a clean shop is sacrilegious here.  :big:


----------



## ksouers (Sep 29, 2008)

MK,
Your shop is about the same size as mine, roughly 2x3 meters plus a little. And the same equipment. Though I have to admit yours looks a bit brighter. I still need to finish painting.

Looks like a nice comfortable place to work.


----------



## MadKad (Sep 29, 2008)

:big: its my camera phone ment to be 5mp but its bad lol

I want it to be clean in a clinic way I hate mess :'( I plan on making a dust vac with tubing to each machine and section of my space aswell and tile the floor at some point lol

But I make body jewellery and plan on growing so to be a little more pro looking in some way :big:

hay if any one has seen any nefty little ways to make tooling stations like tool holders etc I would love to know  ;D

thanks


----------



## Loose nut (Sep 29, 2008)

Your doing one thing right by painting the walls. I really regret that mine are bare chip board. It doesn't effect the shop but it would make the shop more pleasant to spend long hours in, especially in winter.


----------



## Loose nut (Sep 29, 2008)

If you use nonconductive tubing like pvc etc. them put a piece of bare copper wire down the whole length (inside)of the tubing to drain off static buildup or the dust will cling together and jam it up. Another thing I learned the hard way.


----------



## wareagle (Sep 29, 2008)

Loose nut  said:
			
		

> If you use nonconductive tubing like pvc etc. them put a piece of bare copper wire down the whole length (inside)of the tubing to drain off static buildup or the dust will cling together and jam it up. Another thing I learned the hard way.



Slick idea!!


----------



## MadKad (Sep 30, 2008)

Good idea with the copper :bow: thank you

I painted for to reason, with it being just gloss I can wipe any dust off as before I couldnt and it was just dirty lol, the other is just for brightness, the ceiling is also painted white but I ran out of paint the walls and wood ceiling just suck it up :big:


----------



## kellswaterri (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi M.K.
    Nice looking set up you have there, If I may offer one bit of advice, the mill looks exactly the same as mine...a ''CHESTER CONQUEST''... shortly after I started to use mine she ground to a halt...on investigation I discovered that the screw holding the drive gear on to the motor had come adrift allowing the gear to drop down and start to bore its way into the caseing...I replaced it and the screw using LOCTITE...I also found that the PLASTIC driven gear had sheared on its key...key protusion into gear was only approx/ 15 thou'' so had to pack key out further into gear keyway and obtain a new gear from CHESTER...[Chester] tell me this is a safety shear factor built in??? I think they cut it a bit fine there. :big:
All the best and take care,
                  John.


----------



## Davyboy (Oct 6, 2008)

The white painted walls look nice. They should reflect a lot of light. Too much of my time is spent musing, "It's like working in a cave around here". I am planning on getting shelves and pegboard put up in my cave too. A man can't have enough storage for his tools. 
DB


----------



## Cedge (Oct 6, 2008)

MK...
You got your m an cave looking downright civilized. ;D. It's amazing what a good fresh coat of paint will do to make it more enjoyable to spend time in there. Now.... time for some test dirt to prove the wipe down theory.... get on it....LOL

Steve


----------

